# Netflix: 3D Content and "SuperHD" for Select ISPs and Hardware



## bobukcat1367066126 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not many people will have access to this just yet, it requires dedicated hardware (that Netflix) will provide installed in the ISP's data path. This is all part of an agreement that ISPs can participate in on a mutually agreeable basis, I suppose.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/8/3851044/netflix-3d-streaming-video-us-isps


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It's another good move from NetFlix, boy I wish I had stock in them from when they first started


----------

